# 95 240sx



## 240Girl (Jul 12, 2005)

I just bought a 95 240 with 86000 miles, great condition paid 3400 for it, the only problem i have is i want new headlights, where can i get new headlights, i would like the ones that shine blue if possible 
Thanks


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

You can either look online or go to a performance store. You're pobably looking for the HID conversion kit which will run you a little money. I just get PIAA bulbs for my car, they're white but they look fine. I think the HID conversion is anywhere from 1-200 last time i checked?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

here is a link for headlights for the zenki model. scroll down until you get to them.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_s14.html


----------

